# Front lip options (Mach 1 style)



## ChrisRobin (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
I don't own a Sentra, I have an SVT Focus. I just happened to be googling and I noticed some Sentra owners are using Mach 1 lips...looks awesome! They even bolt on the same way as the Focus. I've been looking for something similar to the Mach 1 lip for my SVT, but aside from importing something from Europe, I'm sorta hooped.

Are you guys aware of anything that's available for the Sentra that mounts the same way as the Mach 1 lip???

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## DirtySpec0000000009 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can go to Home Depot and get garage door rubber lips for the bottom and use that ...Serious


----------

